# Auto Tilt Passenger Mirror



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

For those who maybe interested in an Auto Tilt passenger mirror this is what I did.
I used a KPtechnologies tilt mirror module and harness

I wanted to bring in its own 12V constant power source, so I used the spare battery Bus terminal.
I also manufactured a connection to attach to the Bus bar.













Locate the main engine bay to cabin wiring loom and run your new wire into the cabin through the existing rubber tube.
Then run it around to the Pedal floor area







I used an add a Circuit on the internal fuse panel N#6 for the switched 12V, run this wire across the car to the same location as you have the constant 12V







Locate and run a 12V reversing wire from the trunk to the pedal floor area of the car also.







Remove the access panel next to the pedals to access the main wiring loom that contains the harness that runs from the Main door window/mirror controller.







remove the passenger door mirror inner cover and locate and write down the wire colour codes.
I was locating the loom D-GN/BK, WH,YE/VT







Check your own vehicle. I spliced into the YE/VT and WH as the up and down motor circuit back at the main loom on the drivers side floor.
The D-GN/BK will control the outwards tilt of the mirror. 
Splice in your constant 12V, Switched 12V and Reversing 12V to the supplied KP harness







Run the new harness up to the small storage compartment







Cont..


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

I mounted the control module on the back of the storage compartment.
I drilled two small holes to allow the adjustment knobs to be located inside the compartment.
Out of sight, but easy access for adjustments













Connect up your harness to the module, your power at the battery bus bar 8MM nut required and your switched power.Job done.







Your passenger mirror will auto tilt down when you select reverse and then drive back to the centre postion after you select any other gear.
Use the two adjustment knobs to tune it to your vehicle...
Great for that side street parking.
The boys at KPtechnologies were fantastic to deal with and the unit was $69 USD.

Another SRi-V mod complete.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Man you are Good ,,,...,,,


----------

